# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Ερώτηση για αντικατάσταση πυκνωτών σε ενισχυτή

## tesla005

Καλημέρα σας. Κάνω recap έναν ενισχυτή Sanyo JA-220 και θέλω να αντικαταστήσω τους μεγάλους ηλεκτρολυτικούς στο γραμμικό τροφοδοτικό. Οι τιμές τους είναι 2200μF / 35V. Όσο μεγαλύτεροι είναι αυτοί οι πυκνωτές τόσο καλύτερη εξομάλυνση γίνεται. Πειράζει να τους αντικαταστήσω με άλλους μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας και αν όχι, πόσο προτείνετε να βάλω?

----------


## mikemtb

Υπάρχουν ασφάλειες στο δευτερεύων του Μετασχηματιστη? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## tesla005

Στην παρακάτω εικόνα φαίνεται το κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού. Απ' ότι φαίνεται οι ασφάλειες στο δευτερεύων είναι για ένα άλλο κύκλωμα που έχει να κάνει με ένα βύσμα ac στο οποίο συνδέεται ένα tuner και όχι για το κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού.
psu.PNG

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Στην παρακάτω εικόνα φαίνεται το κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού. Απ' ότι φαίνεται οι ασφάλειες στο δευτερεύων είναι για ένα άλλο κύκλωμα που έχει να κάνει με ένα βύσμα ac στο οποίο συνδέεται ένα tuner και όχι για το κύκλωμα του τροφοδοτικού.
> psu.PNG



Αν υπερβάλλεις στην τιμή των πυκνωτών μπορεί να σου καίει την ασφάλεια κατά την πρώτη φόρτιση στο άναμμα του ενισχυτή.

----------


## tesla005

Πόσο προτείνετε να τον ανεβάσω? 4700?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Πόσο προτείνετε να τον ανεβάσω? 4700?



Αφού ο κατασκευαστής έχει βάλει 2200 βάλε κι εσύ τους ίδιους, εκτός κι έβαζες στα 50 ή 63V  για να δουλεύουν πιο ξεκούραστα !!!!

----------


## tesla005

Αξίζει να αλλάξω τους κεραμικούς με wima mks ή όχι?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Αξίζει να αλλάξω τους κεραμικούς με wima mks ή όχι?



Ίσως να είναι υπερβολή, 100Hz έχεις εκεί δεν έχεις όλες τις ακουστικές συχνότητες .... ας πει κάποιος άλλος γνώμη σ΄αυτό, είμαι πολύ αρχάριος για να τα ξέρω όλα !!!!

----------


## selectronic

Και μεγαλύτερους να βάλεις, υπάρχουν αυτές οι 1.5Κ σε κάθε rail (R904 και ???) σε σειρά με την έξοδο, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη...
Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, μήπως είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος αυτές οι τιμές ή δεν είναι αυτό το κυρίως τροφοδοτικό? Μήπως η τροφοδοσία για τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου είναι πριν τις αντιστάσεις αυτές (αν και δεν φαίνεται κάτι τέτοιο στο σχέδιο)? 1.5ΚΩ αντίσταση σε 30V τάση κάνει περιορισμό ρεύματος στα μόλις 20mA, κάτι δεν πάει καλά...

Για περισσότερα περίμενε απαντήσεις από αυτούς που ξέρουν καλύτερα, γενικά και ειδικά για audio.

----------


## selectronic

OK, τώρα που είδα όλο το σχέδιο όντως τα εξόδου παίρνουν τάση πριν τις αντιστάσεις, μετά είναι μόνο οι τελεστικοί.
Οπότε ναι θα μπορούσες να βάλεις μεγαλύτερους πυκνωτές, αν και πέρα από που είπαν πριν περί κάψιμο ασφαλειών στο ξεκίνημα, κάποιοι λένε ότι αλλαγή χωρητικότητας στους πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού θα αλλάξουν και τον ήχο του ενισχυτή, και όχι δεν εννοούν την "καλή" αλλαγή που θες να πετύχεις με την αύξηση των μF. Τουλάχιστον αυτό θυμάμαι ότι λέγανε *κάποιοι* για τα τροφοδοτικά των Gainclones όταν είχα ασχοληθεί πριν 10-15 χρόνια..  :Unsure: 

Ξανά, ανάμενε για απαντήσεις από πιο γνώστες του θέματος.

tmp2.jpg

----------


## basilism

θα αλαξεις ολους τους ηλεκτολυτικους.στο τροφοδοτικο ανεβα στα 3300-4700.κεραμικους μην τους αλαξεις.κανε ενα καλο καθαρισμα τσεκαρε τις κολησεις και αλαξε και την παστα στα τρανζιστορ.

----------


## nick1974

Αν εχεις ορεξη να φτιαξεις soft start βαλε οση χωρητικοτητα θες (20000-40000 ειναι μοδα. Καποτε -την εποχη αυτου του ενισχυτη- ηταν τα 10000, χωρις soft start, αλλα ψιλοπροκαλουνταν και καμποσα προβληματακια), οχι πως θα υπαρξει πραγματικα καποια ακουστικη διαφορα, αλλα περισσοτερο για το ψυχολογικο κομματι





> αν και πέρα από που είπαν πριν περί κάψιμο ασφαλειών στο ξεκίνημα, κάποιοι λένε ότι αλλαγή χωρητικότητας στους πυκνωτές του τροφοδοτικού θα αλλάξουν και τον ήχο του ενισχυτή, και όχι δεν εννοούν την "καλή" αλλαγή που θες να πετύχεις με την αύξηση των μF.



αυτοι ηταν "αιρετικοι"  :Tongue2:  
Η mainstream μοδα ηταν ανεκαθεν να βαζεις οσο γινεται μεγαλυτερους και περισσοτερους πυκνωτες (απο ενα σημειο και μετα εννωειται πως δεν προσφερουν απολυτως τιποτα, κι η θετικη παρουσια τους δε φαινεται ουτε σε ευαισθητα οργανα, αλλα κακο δεν κανουν σε καμια περιπτωση).
Τωρα οσον αφορα τις αιρεσεις, υπαρχουν μεχρι κι αυτοι που σου λενε "ο ταδε ενισχυτης δεν αγαπαει τα ασημενια καλωδια" (τα ασημενια καλωδια δεν προσφερουν τιποτα βεβαια, αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση δε κανουν κατι κακο, αλλα υπαρχουν κι αυτοι που ορκιζονται οτι ακουνε διαφορες και εχει να κανει ξεκαθαρα με το μπερδεμα της ψυχολογιας και την ενταξη του φαινομενου placebo στην ψυχοακουστικη, που βρισκει εδαφος λογο κακης ακουστικης μνημης που εχουμε ως ειδος ως κατασκευαστικο spec).
Η δε φιλοσοφια των gainclones αν την εχω καταλαβει καλα ηταν να μπαινουν πολυ μικροι πυκνωτες στο τροφοδοτικο -το οποιο μπορει να ηταν κι εξωτερικο- και τεραστιοι μεσα στην πλακετα του ενισχυτη. Εχει μια λογικη αλλα δε ξερω αν υπαρχει καποια οποιαδηποτε διαφορα ειτε στις μετρησεις ειτε εστω "ακουστικη" με κατι τετοιο, και η μοδα τους εχει περασει και μαλλον κανεις δεν πρεπει να ασχολειται πια με τετοιες υλοποιησεις. Ακομα και ο ορισμος gainclone εχει αλλαξει -απ τα Κινεζακια- κι ετσι σημερα αν ακουσεις τη λεξη gainclone δε σημαινει αυτη η σχεδιαση με τα τσιπακια και τα μικρα τροφοδοτικα, αλλα κατι εντελως διαφορετικο.

----------


## awmn931

Ο C906 στο σχέδιο δεν είναι με λάθος πολικότητα?

----------


## tesla005

Στειλτε αν θελετε κανα σχεδιο με softstart.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Στειλτε αν θελετε κανα σχεδιο με softstart.



Το πιο απλό και παλιό είναι μια αντίσταση σε σειρά στην είσοδο της τροφοδοσίας η οποία όμως βραχυκυκλωνεται μέσα σε κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου από ένα ρελέ που μένει οπλισμένο από το σταθεροποιημένο και φιλτραρισμένο κύκλωμα. Η αντίσταση αυτή ρόλο έχει να περιορίσει το ρεύμα για αυτά τα κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου που φορτίζουν οι πυκνωτές σαν τρελοί διψωντας για πολλά στιγμιαία αμπέρ. Η τιμή της είναι μερικά Ωμ. Αν παρέμενε μόνη της σε σειρά θα ζεσταινοταν μετά από λίγο και θα έπρεπε να έχει αντοχή αρκετών βαττ.

----------


## maouna

Εαν χωραει βαλε αντι 2200uf/35V βαλε 10000uF/50V παράλληλα με εναν 2.2uf/63V Polyester film box type και αλλαξε τις 4 διόδους DS135D με UF5404

Ο C906 στο σχέδιο εχει λαθος πολικότητα όντως.

Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για μεγαλύτερη χωρητικότητα ούτε για Soft Start.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Ο C906 στο σχέδιο εχει λαθος πολικότητα όντως.
> .



Εγω λεω οτι ο C906 είναι σωστός, να προσεχετε ολο το σχέδιο και οχι μόνο το -30,7ν ... 





> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77503



ενισχυτής ειναι...οχι τροφοδοτικο...


Και οσο αφορα το μέγεθος ,πρέπει να μεινουν ίδιοι ή λιγο μικρότεροι,,,ανάλογα πάντα τα ηχεία,,

----------


## tsimpidas

> Εγω λεω οτι ο C906 είναι σωστός,,,



μμμμμμ,,,λαθος ειναι τελικα....

----------


## basilism

δεν αξιζει να επενδυσεις χρηματα σε αυτο το μαραφετι παραπανω απο τα απαραιτητα.20 w ενισχυτακι ειναι.αλλαξε τους ηλεκτρ.καθαρισμα διακοπτες ποτενσ και εισαι οκ.
soft start βαζουμε σε μεγαλους μετασχυματιστες.....

----------


## tesla005

Θα αλλάξω όλους τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς με Nichicon kz, es και elna silmic ii, τα potentiometers με alps ή bourns και τον περιστροφικό διακόπτη, τα speaker connectors που έχει θα τα αλλάξω με κανονικά binding posts και θα βάλω ένα απλό σοφτ σταρτ για να βάλω πυκνωτές 10000uf

----------


## basilism

θεωρω τα γραφομενα σου μια πλακα γιατι αν τα λες σοβαρα....

----------


## tesla005

Πλακα κανω ρε είπαμε. Απλά θα βάλω πυκνωτές μάρκας (δηλαδή όχι no-name) και θα αλλάξω τον περιστροφικό διακόπτη και ίσως κανα ποτενσιόμετρο επειδή έχουν σχεδόν χαλάσει.

----------


## tesla005

Τους άλλαξα όλους με nichicon muse και μετά απ την ανόρθωση έβαλα 10000μF , και βελτιώθηκε πολύ ο ήχος αλλά τραβάνε τόσο ρεύμα όταν ανοίγει  το μηχάνημα που θέλει softstart.

----------


## nick1974

> Τους άλλαξα όλους με nichicon muse και μετά απ την ανόρθωση έβαλα 10000μF , και βελτιώθηκε πολύ ο ήχος αλλά τραβάνε τόσο ρεύμα όταν ανοίγει  το μηχάνημα που θέλει softstart.



Στο ειχα πει για το soft start. Παλια δε το χρησιμοποιουσαμε γιατι απλα δε γνωριζαμε, τωρα πλεον που ΟΛΟΙ οι ενισχυτες εχουν τοροειδεις και καμποσες δεκαδες η και εκατονταδες χιλιαδες μF πυκνωτες ειναι πλεον αδυνατο να βρεις κατασκευη που να μη το εχει. 
Τεσπα, δεν ειναι δυσκολο να μπει εκ των υστερων (αν βαριεσαι να φτιαξεις πλακετα κυκλοφορουν ετοιμες στο ebuy και γυμνες, και ετοιμες με τα παντα και σε κιτ. Διαλεγεις και παιρνεις)

----------


## klik

Η βαλε https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inrush_current_limiter

----------


## nick1974

> Η βαλε https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inrush_current_limiter



αν και στο συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη ΙΣΩΣ δε θα βλαψει καλο ειναι σε τετοια κυκλωματα να αποφευγεται.
Το σωστο ειναι ενα soft start των 5-10 ευρω και τελος.
Τα κυκλωματα ηχου πρεπει να μππορουν να χρησιμοποιουν απεριοριστο ρευμα στιγμιαια και ακριβως γι αυτο βαζουμε και υπερβολικα τεραστιους πυκνωτες κι οχι για την εξομαλυνση, αλλα για τη σωστη συμπεριφορα στα γρηγορα περασματα

----------

